# 2021 Franklin County reports?



## oldfatbubba (Nov 28, 2021)

Can someone provide an update on the rut in Franklin Cty?   It seemed quiet the week before Thanksgiving which leads me to think it's currently in full swing.   Any advice / reports are appreciated.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Dec 6, 2021)

Judging from the harvest data I would say that the rut has passed.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 5, 2022)

Thanks for posting, @mallardsx2.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## oldfatbubba (Nov 1, 2022)

mallardsx2 said:


> View attachment 1129389


Hey, @mallardsx2, where did you find these harvest statistics?  The link to county harvest data on the DNR's site only provides WMA statistics.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Monday at 2:35 PM)

They shot the crap out of the does this year for sure. 

Franklin county update in the middle there.


----------

